# hot glue



## PingKing (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi everyone,

i am finishing the back wall of my vivarium and i was wondering if that hot glue would be toxic for the frogs? the glue i am talking about is that hot plastic glue.

any help would be great

thanks


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm not sure if it would be toxic or not, but I've never had any luck with it holding up long-term in a humid environment. I'd use gorilla glue instead.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I've used it in dozens of tanks and it's held up fine. Just make sure that there are good surfaces to bond. I don't think there are any issues with toxicity.


----------

